

How Casual Sexism Put Sqoot in the Hotseat - ramen
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2012/03/how-casual-sexism-put-sqoot-in.php

======
JumpCrisscross
I have a problem with the phrase "casual sexism". What makes sexism even
potentially "casual"? Would I be able to write off a badly worded ad for being
"casually racist"?

------
avand
Hey, I'm one of the co-founders of Sqoot. We're a small startup trying to do
big things. Sometimes we trip and fall. This is one of those times. In
hindsight, our language was reckless & immature. Please accept our apology:

<http://blog.sqoot.com/we-can-do-better-an-apology-from-sqoot>

------
stevenpworrel
So what's the solution? Removing beer-serving booth babes from the events? Or
having an adult double-check your marketing releases?

I guess I'm not sure which of those problems we're objecting to.

